# The Amazing James Hydrick...debunked.



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know if anybody on M.T. has posted this before, but I thought I'd cover it, just in case.

James Hydrick, kung fu "expert" and possessor of psychic powers, gets nailed by James Randi on "What's My Line."








This is so embarrassing.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kythkyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, I have never seen that before. Thanks. That was rather ammusing. James Hydrick, founder of Shaolin Ace-of-Spades Kung Fu. Hah.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 22, 2007)

Holy crap!  The red neck factor totally went off the charts when I saw this guys hair cut.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm.. after seeing this I`ll be sure to always carry a few pieces on foam on my peson. The static will make me immune to psychic attacks. Muhaha!

Didn`t the infamous Soke Calkins also try to show off with that silly pencil trick btw?


----------



## grydth (Aug 23, 2007)

If you think that's bad, you should check his site now....

 I feel sorry for these people.... they sooooooo much want the status of a martial arts grandmaster..... the showy patches, the power councils, the grand certificates, the puff titles....... that's actually what they they think MA is all about.


----------



## TimoS (Sep 17, 2007)

Seems the video is no longer available on youtube, but I think I found it elsewhere http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=7471941094792399305


----------



## Big Don (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, that blows...


----------



## Decker (Sep 17, 2007)

TimoS said:


> Seems the video is no longer available on youtube, but I think I found it elsewhere http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=7471941094792399305



Hm. I still managed to access the YouTube link in the original post...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 18, 2007)

Decker said:


> Hm. I still managed to access the YouTube link in the original post...



Yeah, me too. And that's pretty funny.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 26, 2007)

And despite being debunked right and left, he still later made the cover of Inside Kung Fu. As a Kenpo blue belt, no less. Hard to laugh and sigh at the same time...


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 26, 2007)

More James Randi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9w7jHYriFo&NR=1


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 10, 2007)

Hydrick was much worse then just a martial arts fraud.  He was a life long criminal , and pedophile.  

http://meganslaw.ca.gov/cgi/prosoma...&id=&docountycitylist=2&OFDTYPE=&lang=ENGLISH


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 10, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Hydrick was much worse then just a martial arts fraud.  He was a life long criminal , and pedophile.
> 
> http://meganslaw.ca.gov/cgi/prosoma...&id=&docountycitylist=2&OFDTYPE=&lang=ENGLISH



Oh wow.  That's just disgusting.


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Hydrick was much worse then just a martial arts fraud.  He was a life long criminal , and pedophile.
> 
> http://meganslaw.ca.gov/cgi/prosoma...&id=&docountycitylist=2&OFDTYPE=&lang=ENGLISH




He admitted to learning those tricks in the can, and not from Chinese master.


----------



## Mr. E (Oct 11, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Hydrick was much worse then just a martial arts fraud.  He was a life long criminal , and pedophile.
> 
> http://meganslaw.ca.gov/cgi/prosoma...&id=&docountycitylist=2&OFDTYPE=&lang=ENGLISH



It is weird, but I just looked over at wiki and they seem to have deleted any references to his crimes with the excuse that there are no valid links to proof of them. Check it out for yourself. As I said, weird.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> It is weird, but I just looked over at wiki and they seem to have deleted any references to his crimes with the excuse that there are no valid links to proof of them. Check it out for yourself. As I said, weird.



I guess his presently being in a California state prison, and registered with the California Department of Justice as a sex offender is not good enough proof for Wiki.  I've added a edit with the "California Megans Law" link as reference.  Hopefully that's good enough for Wiki.


----------

